# Westin Lagunamar Cancun, July 8-15th



## md8287 (May 27, 2017)

Last minute availability for our "Deluxe 1BR Villa" (aka Deluxe Studio) at the Westin Lagunamar.
This is our home resort and reservation in hand. 
$700 for the week - TUG Member exclusive rate for July 8-15th, 2017.
Simple contract and Payment by PayPal transfer or credit card.

Please private message by clicking on my name in blue and sending a private message rather than posting below.


----------



## md8287 (May 30, 2017)

FYI, this week is listed at almost double on RedWeek but for a TUG member will rent as posted above. Cost to become a TUG member is just $15.


----------



## md8287 (Jun 4, 2017)

md8287 said:


> FYI, this week is listed at almost double on RedWeek but for a TUG member will rent as posted above. Cost to become a TUG member is just $15.


----------



## md8287 (Jun 6, 2017)

Last call, will change date if no interest.


----------



## everdave (Jun 7, 2017)

md8287 said:


> Last call, will change date if no interest.


Wait 24 hours I can't promise but will check available dates


----------



## md8287 (Jun 13, 2017)

No longer available.


----------

